# Review: Black Diamond Compactor Poles (L9 Closeout)



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2013)

Being in SLC is so bad because every once in a while I get tempted by some outdoor retailer with a good deal....and a few weeks ago LevelNineSports.com sent me the bait in the form of an Email saying that they had just gotten their hands on A LOT of Black Diamond Gear.  Specifically, gloves, skis, poles, and other goodies.  We're pretty lucky to have not just L9 here, but Backcountry.com, a very good Patagonia Outlet, Black Diamond's flagship store AND outlet, DPS, and many others.  It is insane.  

Though MSRP is $120.00, and the Black Diamond Site has 'em on sale for *at $59.97*, LevelNine is selling them at a whopping *35 smackaroos.*http://www.levelninesports.com/Black-Diamond-Compactor-Ski-Poles[b  Yes, $35.00.  I watched the video and was intrigued to say the least:



And yes that is $35.00 for two poles.  

They only have the longer length...115-135 cm.  Perfect for me and for travel.  I went to the store and they had tons of them....all first quality.  So it was a no brainer.  

At the request of an AZer, I had to write a review:



BackLoafRiver said:


> How do you like the Traverse vs. the Compactor? I need some adjustable poles for this season. I'd love something carbon but the $$ seems almost stupid. My k2 silencers are my favorite pole to date.



These aren't the carbon models....these are aluminum.  I will have to check back in after more use to see if there is any corrosion issues, but I highly doubt it...my other BD poles are now going on 4 seasons of good use with no issues at all in that regard.  

The initial set-up is a bit tricky, but basically it is just like a tent pole in that you gently pull it out full length in order to lock in the sections and lock in the top locking pin.  When that pin is locked the pole is solid--every plant was confident during my four hours of on-piste skiing.  The only small peeve I had was that when you swung the pole around you might feel a tiny bit of play on the upper shaft above that locking pin...but we're talking a small bit of play and nothing noticeable or problematic at all when you made a pole plant.  

These are incredibly light and were so easy to pack to and from the mountain--literally threw them in my backpack.  Having a spare hand to carry stuff was an unexpected bonus.  The baskets are designed to lock into each other so that they make a nice tight package for travel or storage.  

The grip was the same basic grip as my Traverse poles and they were comfortable.  Same with the straps...even with bulky goose down mitts I was able to slide them on and off. 

The flick lock is improved even over my 2010 Traverse poles.  None of the sections slid at all...and the lock was solid. No problems even in the sub-zero morning temps at Snowbird.  

I also noticed that the upper shaft had textured grips instead of the rubber grip extenders to save some weight.  That was a nice touch, but some might not like the sand-paper feel of that part of the shaft.  

Taking them apart at the end of the day was a snap....literally.  Just push in the locking pin, slide up the shaft, and gently pull apart the sections and fold.  

Very, very impressed.  I will use these more than expected...especially when I want to travel lighter.  They are great for BC use...probably more like slack country and they are ideal for splitboarding (that is their main purpose).  

Great product, great price.  Go get them.   

Some pics below of the poles, the textured upper part of the shaft, the locking pin, and the flick lock.  Also a pic showing how small they are folded up with a ball point pen beside them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2013)

...and that is a bit of frost on the shafts.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 8, 2013)

I need a new set of poles and being able to throw them in the boot bag and free up a hand would be nice.
Trailboss, are these available online at that price and what are the shortest lengths that you saw at that price?  TIA.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2013)

keyser soze said:


> I need a new set of poles and being able to throw them in the boot bag and free up a hand would be nice.
> Trailboss, are these available online at that price and what are the shortest lengths that you saw at that price?  TIA.



$35 online:

http://www.levelninesports.com/Black-Diamond-Compactor-Ski-Poles

They only have the 115-135 length which, admittedly, is a bit of a narrow range but for $35 it's not bad.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks much.  I just got a pair for myself for Christmas.  I never heard of levelnine before last week and already I've made 2 purchases (also got Smith I/O for $40 on black friday).  I can see how this could be dangerous.:blink:


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I just ordered a pair!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2013)

keyser soze said:


> Thanks much.  I just got a pair for myself for Christmas.  I never heard of levelnine before last week and already I've made 2 purchases (also got Smith I/O for $40 on black friday).  I can see how this could be dangerous.:blink:





mlctvt said:


> Thanks for the info, I just ordered a pair!



No problem guys.  Hope they work out for you.  $35 does not buy you much...and for Black Diamond stuff it MAY buy you a T-shirt.  L9 has a lot of CRAZY deals....all first quality stuff too.  Not sure how they do it, but they do.  The brick and mortar store is really nice.


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 10, 2013)

Where is the B&M store located?  I will be out there in February and will want to check it out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2013)

keyser soze said:


> Where is the B&M store located?  I will be out there in February and will want to check it out.



In downtown SLC.  

http://www.levelninesports.com/Salt-Lake-City-Ski-Shop

660 S 400 W.

Take a right as you come off of one of the ramps from I-15 right into downtown (as you turn onto 600 S).

And they have more in the store than online.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice write up. I've always liked Black Diamond equipment. I have a few pieces of their gear, but never tried any of their ski equipment. Is a rigid pole still better for general on slope purposes than fold up pole? There must be some drawbacks?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2013)

Nick said:


> Nice write up. I've always liked Black Diamond equipment. I have a few pieces of their gear, but never tried any of their ski equipment. Is a rigid pole still better for general on slope purposes than fold up pole? There must be some drawbacks?



As I said in another post, I think, the drawback being (1) there's a little bit of play with the pole near the handle when you shake it hard, and (2) it has a pretty limited range in terms of length adjustment.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, missed that other post

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 11, 2013)

Trailboss, if you aren't getting a commission from L9 you should be.  I bought a pair too.  That's at least 3 pairs confirmed, plus yours, plus some others that probably haven't reported.  

I'll tell you what sold me...the picture of them folded up.  I got a pair for my wife who splitboards.  Whenever I see her riding with her 2-section Leiki's I worry about her getting hung up or hurt.  These are small enough to put in her pack.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Trailboss, if you aren't getting a commission from L9 you should be.  I bought a pair too.  That's at least 3 pairs confirmed, plus yours, plus some others that probably haven't reported.
> 
> I'll tell you what sold me...the picture of them folded up.  I got a pair for my wife who splitboards.  Whenever I see her riding with her 2-section Leiki's I worry about her getting hung up or hurt.  These are small enough to put in her pack.



Nope, no commission but I should ask for one.  :lol:  Seriously, it is a local guy that owns and runs the place and they have a lot of nice guys (and gals) who work there.  Independent shop. I first stepped foot in there in June 2011 the first day I was out here and I talked to the guys for like 30 minutes.  Just liked the vibe and everyone I know who has been there has had good experiences.  Like to help out folks when I can and let's face it, that is a HELL of a deal!  :lol:


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't buy the poles but did just order some Goggles for my wife on here along with soccme socks and a hat. L9 really does have very good prices.
They are not offering free shipping under $250 right now (unlike Sunnysports and Evo) but the value is definately there. Seem like a good outfit I will be checking out from time to time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2013)

So I used mine this weekend and no problems...the convenience factor was huge since I spent the night up at the Cliff Lodge and it meant one less thing to carry.  They worked great...until I bent one getting off the Gad 2 Chair like an idiot (I could not get them out from underneath me fast enough).  Oops.  I loved them so much that I swung by L9 on the way back and got another pair.  Also got a pair for my brother for Christmas.  Great deal.  So light, so easy to collapse (just pull down on the shaft until it clicks), packs down in my pack, and works well for on piste skiing.  

I talked to the guy at L9 and he said they've been flying off the shelves.  They bought 1,200 pair and in the last six weeks have sold over 200 so far.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 22, 2013)

I used these poles the first time on Friday. They're great! Easy to adjust and unlike other adjustable poles I've had these don't slip even when putting alot of pressure on them, like when using them to unclick my bindings. The other thing I like is the straps are very easy to slip on due to the way they're sewn togther in a T shape so the straps don't stick together like many other poles. 
Really good deal, I'm glad I bought them. I'm think about ordering another pair.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I used these poles the first time on Friday. They're great! Easy to adjust and unlike other adjustable poles I've had these don't slip even when putting alot of pressure on them, like when using them to unclick my bindings. The other thing I like is the straps are very easy to slip on due to the way they're sewn togther in a T shape so the straps don't stick together like many other poles.
> Really good deal, I'm glad I bought them. I'm think about ordering another pair.



Glad you like them.  I used mine for snowshoeing yesterday.  Huge convenience factor.  I keep them in my house instead of my ski shop instead I need to go on the fly.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought a pair of these tooas my son lost is boundary poles which they don't make anymore.  I gave him my boundary poles and I used the compactors. These poles suck. No wonder BD was clearing them out.  The folding is good, but they are very flimsy.  The pole rotates completely below the lock.  Not very good quality for BD.  I will use for hiking but not for skiing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I bought a pair of these two as my son lost is boundary poles which they don't make anymore.  I gave him my boundary poles and I used the compactors. These poles suck. No wonder BD was clearing them out.  The folding is good, but they are very flimsy.  The pole rotates completely below the lock.  Not very good quality for BD.  I will use for hiking but not for skiing.




????


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> ????



Why ??? ?  They suck!  If you are a skier and ski hard these poles are not good at all. They will bend or break.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2014)

My bad. They still make the boundary poles. I must have missed them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My bad. They still make the boundary poles. I must have missed them.



My point was that my Compactors don't have that issue.  I get a pretty solid lock.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> My point was that my Compactors don't have that issue.  I get a pretty solid lock.




The lock is the same on both. This is not the problem. That is solid.  The rest of the pole is poor


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The lock is the same on both. This is not the problem. That is solid.  The rest of the pole is poor



Right, but I don't have that problem either....


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 6, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Right, but I don't have that problem either....



Mine are fine too, I put all my weight onto one pole (and I'm about 180 right now) and yes it bends slightly but that's it.  I don't think they're that flimsy. Yes they flex a bit more than a rigid pole but they should be fine for most uses. I've only used mine for a few weekends, no breakage yet.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2014)

I was coming to a stop in line at the Cannonball quad and used the poles to stop and both bowed quite a bit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> Mine are fine too, I put all my weight onto one pole (and I'm about 180 right now) and yes it bends slightly but that's it.  I don't think they're that flimsy. Yes they flex a bit more than a rigid pole but they should be fine for most uses. I've only used mine for a few weekends, no breakage yet.



Yeah that's been my experience.


----------

